# FR: ce qui / ce que / ce dont



## MelB

I have a question about the following portion of a sentence.

"Et pour chaque voix en dedans de moi qui dit, «ce qui l’on puisse faire dans cet univers est tout petit,» il y en a une autre, qui dit . . ."

I get sometimes confused with whether "ce qui" or "ce que" is appropriate.  They both can mean "what" in English. In the initial sentence I chose "ce qui" because I thought it is a subject for "est."  Am I correct to have used "ce qui" instead of "ce que"?

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one.  
See also 
FR: qui / que / dont
FR: que / qui - pronoms relatifs


----------



## Aupick

It should be 'ce que'. The reason is that it is not the subject of 'est' but the object of 'faire'. The subject of 'est' is the whole of the preceding relative clause:

[ce que l'on peut faire dans cet univers] est tout petit

Or, another (unconventional) way of looking at it is to divide the 'ce que' and see 'que' as the object of 'faire' and 'ce' (defined by the following relative clause) as the subject of 'est': 

ce [que l'on peut faire dans cet univers] est tout petit

'what you're left with, in effect, is 'c'est tout petit'.


----------



## timpeac

Yes, I think the others are quite right. If the "what" is doing the verb it is "ce qui" eg "ce qui est incroyable" "what is unbelievable" whereas "ce que" is the object of the verb "ce que j'ai fait hier" "what I did yesterday".

For completeness sake you can create this construction for any preposition -

Ce à quoi tu penses - what you are thinking about
Ce pour quoi tu as tué - what you killed for
Ce sans quoi tu ne seras jamais libre - what you'll never be free without


----------



## Anne345

Neither with subjunctive !
[…]
"Et pour chaque voix en dedans de moi qui dit, «ce que l’on peut faire dans cet univers est tout petit,» il y en a une autre, qui dit . . ."


----------



## zonbette

comme l'a dit Aupik:

qui s'emploie lorsque le pronom est le sujet du verbe auquel il est rattaché  (_ce qui est agréable à lire - qui est sujet du verbe être)_

et que lorsqu'il est l'objet (_ce que je pense - je est le sujet penser et que le complément d'objet)_


----------



## Flame-Surfer

Sorry for another question so quickly, but what can I say, I love to learn! 

Ce qui, Ce que et Ce dont, all mean: what. 

But when you use them?! 

Merci en avance, 

Alex.


----------



## Hyppolite

It depends on what follows.
Je sais ce que tu fais = "ce" is the direct object (faire quelque chose) of the verb "faire"
Je sais ce qui me fait plaisir = "ce" is the agent of the verb "faire plaisir"
Je sais ce dont j'ai envie = "ce" is the indirect object (avoir envie *de* quelque chose) of the verb "avoir envie"
Hope it's clear enough..


----------



## timpeac

"dont" means "of which" or "of who". Le livre dont je vous ai parlé - the book of which I spoke to you - the book I talked to you about.

ce qui and ce que both mean "what", but "ce qui" is a subject and "does" the verb and "ce que" is the object and has the verb done to it.

Ce qui t'inquiète (c'est le...)- what is worrying you (is the...)
Ce que je ne comprend pas - what I don't understand.

You can think of both "ce qui" and "ce que" as literally "that which".


----------



## marget

*Dont* is used if the verb in the relative clause would require a *de* after it.

Voilà le livre dont j'ai besoin.  (J'ai besoin de ce lvre et le voilà)

*Ce qui* is a subject relative pronoun when we don't have a specific antecedent (word to which we're referring):  Ce qui est intéressant, c'est le cinéma français.

*Ce que* is the direct object equivalent: Ce que tu dis m'intéresse beaucoup.

*Ce dont* is the equivalent that we use with a verb requiring de after it:  Prends ce dont tu as besoin.


----------



## JynnanTonnyx

In my experience, ce qui and ce que replace the English 'what' in alot of french sentences:

I can't see what's on the table - Je ne peux pas voir ce qui est sur la table

And que and qui replace the English 'that' or 'who'.

I can't see who's at the table - Je ne peux pas voir qui est à la table

These are by no means hard and fast rules and I know comparing everything to English is a terrible way to learn French but thinking like this always helped me when I wasn't sure.


----------



## linguist786

"ce que" is used when a NOUN follows it 
"ce qui" is used when a VERB follows it

for example:

"Je ne sais pas *ce que* le garçon a fait" (le garçon being a noun)
"Je ne sais pas *ce qui* se passe" (se passer being a verb)


----------



## zaby

When you use "ce que" or "ce qui", "ce" stands for a whole clause.
For example :
_Il donne toujours des conseil à Paul*, ce qui* est sympathique_. -> C'est le fait qu'il donne des conseils qui est sympathique
_Il donne toujours des conseil à Paul *qui* est sympathique_ -> c'est Paul qui est sympathique

Sometimes, what ce stands for is not explicit :
_*Ce que* je pense n'a pas d'importance_. 
_Je ne te dirai pas *ce qui* ne va pas_
This examples wouldn't make sense without "ce". "que" and "qui" need to refer to a noun or a pronoun
EDIT: Reading Jynnan's post, I realize that what I wrote just above is wrong.
"Qui" is used instead of "ce qui" when talking about a person : _"Je ne te dirai pas qui est venu". _


----------



## zaby

linguist786 said:
			
		

> "ce que" is used when a NOUN follows it
> "Je ne sais pas *ce que* le garçon a fait" (le garçon being a noun)



This is tricky because you could say "Je ne sais pas *ce que* fait le garçon"
Here _que_ is followed by a verb 

_que / ce que_ are used when they are the object complement in the relative clause and when they stand for inanimate (_Je ne sais pas *ce que* le garçon a fait. Je connais un secret *que* je ne révèlerai jamais)

qui/ ce qui_ are used when they are the subject in the relative clause (_Je ne sais pas *ce qui* se passe; j'ai repris du gateau qui est si bon_). _Qui_ can also be used for persons when it is an object complement in the relative clause (_je ne sais plus *qui* je dois croire_).


----------



## Dumpling

C'est tres difficile pour moi utiliser "ce qui" et "ce que". Je ne comprends pas quand je dois les utiliser.  

If those sentences didn't make sense, the problem is I don't know how to identify when I need to use "ce qui" and "ce que". I have read the grammar rules and understand that they are to be used to refer to something unstated and unspecificed and "ce qui" functions as the subject and "ce que" as the direct object. I just seem to not be able to identify when they are functioning in this ways.

Does anyone have any useful tips that will help me identify when to use which one?

For example: I don't know how to identify which one to use in the following phrases (although according to a test I did they are correct)
Ce qui est dommage, c'est que Paw-Paw habite si loin.
Ce que Tex regrette, c'est que Paw-Paw telephone tout le temps.

Merci beaucoup!!!!


----------



## Monsieur Hoole

ce que + subject + verb
eg.   ce que je veux

ce qui + verb
        ce qui est très intéressant

M.H.


----------



## CapnPrep

If you replace "ce qui" with just "ce" alone (or "cela") you will end up with a good sentence:
"ce qui est dommage"  >> "c'est dommage"​  This will not work with "ce que", even in cases where the subject does not follow immediately:
"ce que son père regrette" >> "ce son père regrette"
"ce que regrette son père" >> "ce regrette son père"​


----------



## capri7

hello
can you explain the difference between "ce que, ce qui et ce dont"
thanks


----------



## Sickduck

ce que = direct complement
ce qui = subject
ce dont = indirect complement


----------



## Petrie787

I am aware that both of these two phrases mean "what" but I am hazy on the way in which they can be used.
For example, does this sentence translate correctly?

"I don't know what to do!" --->

"Je ne sais pas ce qui faire!"

Or this one...

"Tell me what happened."

"Dites-moi ce qui s'est passé."

Thanks!


----------



## tilt

_Dites-moi ce qui s'est passé _is ok, but for the other one: _Je ne sais pas quoi faire. _It's also possible to say _je ne sais que faire_, in a quite old-fashioned way.


----------



## 89I

Both are relative pronouns.

Ce que/ce qu' (object) is followed by a subject.
Il fait ce que vous demandez.
Il fait ce qu'on demande.

Ce qui (subject) is followed by a verb 
Il fait ce qui est important. (the "i" on qui is not dropped before a vowel like the "e" on que).


----------



## tilt

Beware of the pronoun that can follow _que/qui_. If it's not the subject of the verb that follows_, qui _has to be used:
_Il fait ce qui me plait.
Il dit ce qui lui passe par la tête._


----------



## marget

Isn't it possible to have a verb and subject inverted, as in "Je ne sais pas ce que font ces gens-là"?


----------



## tilt

Yes, it is possible, but it's not required. Just a question of style. _Je ne sais pas ce que ces gens-là font_ is as correct as the other one, even if less usual.


----------



## capri7

hi
how can u make out where to use "ce qui" "ce que" or "ce dont'...they have almost the same meaning as i think.
thanks


----------



## Kelly B

Ce qui is used as a subject of a verb, ce que is the direct object of a verb (even though it written before it), and ce dont (of which) is an indirect object that includes the preposition de, or of.

Moderator note: please make your best effort to use proper capitalization and spelling (you, rather than u). Thanks.


----------



## stupot

i'm really struggling to understand the difference between 'ce que' and 'ce qui' ... i don't know when to us ce qui really i just normally use ce que unless it's a phrase such as '' ..........  which was great ''   ''......... ce qui était génial '' 


Il y a quelqu'un qui peut m'aider?? merci d'avance xxx


----------



## mysteriouscreep

I want what he has! = Je veux ce qu'il a! (ce que)
I know what's the problem! = Je sais ce qui est le probleme! (ce qui)

"Ce que" if it's going to be followed by a subject (Je, nous, André, mes parents, etc ...)
"Ce qui" if it's going to be followed by a verb.

(Au moins, c'est ce que j'ai appris!)


----------



## ammaarah

what's the difference between ce qui, ce que and ce dont?


----------



## Avignonais

ce qui -- fits in the subject position in the sentence or clause. Can be person or thing. Example: Ce qui me dérange est cet homme (ou ce bruit)

ce que -- which, fits in the object position. Thing only (not sure about person?). Example: Ce que je lui ai dit est de venir tout de suite

ce dont -- of which, object position. Thing (not sure about using with persons). Example: Ce sont les choses dont je t'ai parlé


----------



## Maître Capello

Actually, all three (_ce qui, ce que_ and _ce dont_) can only be a thing, never a person.

_Ce qui me dérange est cet homme._ 
_Ce qui me dérange est ce bruit._ () (not incorrect but sounds a bit weird – we would rather say, _Ce qui me dérange, c'est ce bruit_)
_C'est ce qui me dérange._ 

_Ce que je lui ai dit est de venir tout de suite._ () (not incorrect, but sounds weird – we would rather say, _Je lui ai dit de venir tout de suite_)
_C'est ce que je lui ai dit._ _

Ce sont les choses dont je t'ai parlé._ 
_C'est ce dont je t'ai parlé._


----------



## Avignonais

Thanks, Maître Capello.

With people then do we use "celui qui", "celle qui", and "ceux qui"?

As well as, ceux que, ceux dont..?


----------



## Maître Capello

Yes, exactly!


----------



## sudest

C'est ce qui me dérange.=*That's what bother me*
C'est ce que je lui ai dit.=*That's what I told him*
I'm not sure. If I'm wrong you can correct me.


----------



## Laürenar

[...]

@Sudest : your sentences are correct.


----------



## suggy43

Salut! 
Is it correct to use "ce que" rather than "ce qui" in the following sentences?

Il va souvent à la pêche, *ce que* je ne fais jamais.
Voici *ce que* vous devriez faire.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## SwissPete

Il va souvent à la pêche, *ce que* je ne fais jamais. 
Voici *ce que* vous devriez faire. 

You can only use *ce que* in these instances.


----------



## Dixeels

What is the difference between qui and que in terms of relative pronouns?  When do you use ce qui rather than just qui?  And what is the deal with dont?!  If someone could shed a little bit of light on any of these topics that would be great.


----------



## no_cre0

qui - relative proposition without a subject
"Jean et Marie sont des élèves qui sont toujours en retard"

que - relative proposition with a subjet
"Jean m'as dit que Marie est toujours en retard"

dont - relative proposition that includes de
"Les livres dont j'ai besoin sont dans mon sac à dos"

ce qui/ce que/ce dont- "that which" or "what", same rules as dont, qui and que
"Je suis content avec ce que j'ai"
"Ce qui m'importe c'est le processus"
"Il est déjà parti avec ce dont j'ai besoin"


----------



## janpol

dans la phrase "Jean m'a dit que.....", "que" n'est pas un pronom relatif, c'est une conjonction de subordination.


----------



## no_cre0

ah oui, vous avez raison. It's difficult to think of examples off of the top of my head. How about "J'ai vu le livre que tu as laissé chez moi".


----------



## janpol

il faut se souvenir que "que" est COD, "qui" est sujet, "dont" est COI ou C. du nom.
Un pronom évite une répétition :
Je lis un livre, ce livre raconte la vie de X." Le mot "livre" est répété, il est sujet  du verbe "raconter", je vais donc le remplacer par le P.R. qui peut être sujet : QUI = Je lis un livre qui raconte.........
Je lis un livre, j'ai emprunté ce livre à la bibliothèque." "ce livre" est COD du verbe "emprunter" donc QUE = je lis un livre que j'ai emprunté..........
Je lis un livre, le professeur a parlé de ce livre hier" "ce livre" est Complément d'objet indirect de "parler", donc DONT = je lis un livre dont le professeur a parlé hier"
je lis un livre, l'auteur de ce livre vient de mourir' "ce livre" est complément du nom "l'auteur' donc DONT = je lis un livre dont l'auteur vient de mourir"


----------



## Forero

The relative pronoun that is readily omitted in English is _que_ in French (whose vowel is weak):

_the book you left at my place
_le livre *que* tu as laissé chez moi

_students who are always late_
des élèves *qui* sont toujours en retard


----------



## Pinuz

Bonjour à tous!!
Je ne comprend pas la difference entre "ce qui" et "ce que", est-ce que vous pouvez aider s'il vous plait?
Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Mezian10

Pas sûr d'être très clair, mais voici la distinction: "ce qui" représente un sujet dans une phrase alors que "ce que" représente un objet. Ainsi après "ce qui" tu as un verbe alors qu'après "ce que" tu as un sujet.
ex: ce qui revient au même - ce que tu as fait

En anglais ce serait la distinction entre "that which" or "the thing which"


----------



## Pinuz

Par exemple:
"differémment *de ce que (ou ce qui)* s'est produit dans le cas précédent"
"selon *ce que (ou ce qui)* a été affirmé par le professeur"
"*ce que (ou ce qui) *a emergé dans l'entretien"

Merci beaucoup!!!


----------



## weena

Pour donner un autre exemple:

Il m'a offert des fleurs, ce qui m'a séduit. = "Le fait qu'il m'offre des fleurs m'a séduit" (ce qui = sujet)

Il a dit qu'il n'avait rien volé, ce que je crois = "Je crois au fait qu'il n'ait rien volé" (ce que = complément d'objet)


----------



## weena

"differémment *de ce qui* s'est produit dans le cas précédent"
"selon *ce qui* a été affirmé par le professeur"
"*ce qui *a emergé dans l'entretien"


----------



## sarah82

Tu dois utiliser _ce qui_ dans tes 3 exemples_._ 
Pour essayer d'expliquer :

_Ce que_ je fais = je fais _cette chose_
_ce_ _qui _me plaît = _la chose qui_ me plaît

Ce que, c'est le complément d'objet du verbe. Ce qui, c'est le sujet du verbe. 

Ce qui s'est produit = la chose qui s'est produite
ce qui a été affirmé = la chose/l'idée qui a été affirmée
ce qui a émergé dans l'entretien = les choses qui ont émergé dans l'entretien.

Mais :
ce qu'a affirmé le professeur (ce qu*e* a affirmé le prof) = la chose que le professeur a affirmé. 

Est-ce plus clair ?


----------



## Mezian10

Par exemple:
"diff*é*r*e*mment *de ce qui* s'est produit dans le cas précédent"
"selon *ce qui* a été affirmé par le professeur"
"*ce qui *a emergé dans l'entretien"

Dans tous les cas ce sont des subordonnées dans lesquelles "ce qui" est sujet de la phrase


----------



## mezzrai

Mezian10 said:


> En anglais ce serait la distinction entre "that which" or "the thing which"


En fait, cette distinction n'existe pas en anglais. On utilise le plus souvent "what" dans les deux cas. Par exemple:

I know _what_ you did.
People fear _what_ cannot be explained.


----------



## Dzienne

Je lis une histoire dans mon livre pour ma classe français.  Quelle partie de la grammaire est "ce que"?  C'est égale à "what" en anglais quand on la trouve dans une phrase?  Par exemple: "Lisez la deuxième partie pour voir ce que le papa de Josette a fait."  En anglais, je suppose ce serait: "Read the second part to see what Josette's dad did."

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Tim~!

You've understood it perfectly.

We actually use the equivalent "that, which" quite often in more formal or archaic registers of English.

In the case of this example, you may wish to translate it in your head as "... to see that [thing] which Josette's dad did."


----------



## pacadansc

Dzienne said:


> Lisez la deuxième partie pour voir ce que le papa de Josette a fait.


Correct. Most of the time, _ce que_ and _ce qui _are translated as _what_.
Sometimes _which_ fits better with _ce qui_.

Dis-moi ce qui s'est passé : Tell me what happened.

... ce qui prouve le vieux dicton. : ... which proves the old saying (true).


----------



## tigerlily.x

Salut 

Est-ce vous pouvez me donner des exemples de la usage de "ce que", "ce qui" et "que"? Je ne suis pas sûr quand je devrais utiliser chaque expression


----------



## maybe4ever

Je ne comprends pas *ce que* le prof a dit.
Je sais *ce qui* est bien et *ce qui* est mal, *ce qui* est belle et *ce qui* est sale.

normally ce que is followed by a subject and a verb
and ce qui is followed by a verb. 

although I have seen instances of ce que followed by a verb, I don't know how to use ce que in that way.


----------



## janpol

*ce qui* est *beau*


----------



## Tonton Christian

My advise is to dissociate "ce" from "qui/que/quoi", pronouns that introduce a complement of information. (proposition relative ou adjective)
I think the best way for you to clarify this question is to revise the usage of the relative pronouns : Qui, que quoi, lequel, dont, où .


----------



## quinoa

"ce qui" précède un verbe et "qui" est sujet. (ce qui = la chose qui)
"ce que" précède une proposition qui renferme un sujet, et que est complément d'objet direct (ce que = la chose que)
Le procureur démontre la présence du suspect sur les lieux du crime, ce que l'accusé réfute.
Mais on pourrait avoir une inversion sujet-verbe  ce que réfute l'accusé.


----------



## jann

Hello Tigerlily, 

You might also find this article helpful...


----------



## jxi1827

Maître Capello said:


> _Je sais *ce qu'*est ton rêve_. However, _Je sais ce qui est ton rêve_ is not correct.


[…] I read through [this thread], but I still don't understand why it would be ce que and not ce qui in this case. After all, the word following is a verb, so isn't the "ce que" acting as a subject, meaning it should be "ce qui"? Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## radagasty

> _Je sais *ce qu'*est ton rêve_.


jr364574 said:


> After all, the word following is a verb, so isn't the "ce que" acting as a subject, meaning it should be "ce qui"?



The subject of the relative clause is _ton rêve__. Que _is the complement.


----------



## timpeac

Être can take an object -  c'est un homme que (not qui) je suis - and this is the same thing apart from the verb is inverted. It's the same (although you could not write this in normal usage) as "je sais ce que ton rêve est".


----------



## radagasty

timpeac said:


> Être can take an object.


No, _être_ is an intransitive verb, and therefore never takes an object.


----------



## jxi1827

Wait, so it can not take an object? I'm confused since people are saying different things. When you say que is a complement, I'm not sure I completely understand. Could you maybe reword that part?  I was taught to use ce qui if the following word is a conjugated verb because you then know that the word before is the subject, meaning you use qui.


----------



## timpeac

radagasty said:


> No, _être_ is an intransitive verb, and therefore never takes an object.


Grammatically it functions as if it does with subordinate clauses - calling it a complement rather than an object is purely a matter of terminology. Grammatically "l'homme que je suis" functions in the same way whether the verb is être or suivre.

jr364574 - être is a very special verb (a copula) and in traditional analysis is viewed as taking a complement rather than an object (the idea being that the two things are equated rather than a verb being done to one of them). However, if you treat the relationship of "ce que" as an object you get the right answer.


----------



## Maître Capello

radagasty said:


> No, _être_ is an intransitive verb, and therefore never takes an object.


_Être_ is indeed not transitive but predicative (_attributif_ in French). That being said, the predicate of a relative clause whose antecedent is in the main clause is also _que_ as if the predicate were a direct object. In other words, it is only a matter of terminology as suggested by Tim.


----------



## jxi1827

I'm confused on examples like "*Je sais ce qu'est l'arthrite"*and not "Je sais quel est l'arthrite" or "Je sais ce qui est l'arthrite"  As I read above, ce qui is used before verbs, but in this case, ce que is used.  Why?  Someone said it is because it's the predicate in this case, but I'm unsure.  Thanks!


----------



## Forero

In "Je sais ce qu'est l'arthrite", _l'arthrite_ is the subject, and _ce que_ is the complement:

_Je sais ce qu'est l'arthrite._
= "I know what arthritis is." (Note the word order.)

In an English relative or interrogative clause, the "who" or "what" has to come first, but the subject always comes before its verb. In a French relative or interrogative clause, it is often more natural to put the subject after its verb.

Suppose I know that John is a carpenter. I could say "Je sais qui est charpentier" = "I know who is a carpenter", or "Je sais ce qu'est John" = "I know what John is." Notice what the change in subject does in each language.

My French is a little rusty, but I believe we can make _l'arthrite_ into a complement:

_Je sais lequel est l'arthrite._
= "I know which (one) is arthritis."
The subject here is _lequel_.

Is "Je sais ce qui est l'arthrite" a valid sentence? I don't know, but "I know what is arthritis" is valid just as "I know which is arthritis" is valid. However, it is a less-ordinary thing to say than "I know what arthritis is."

"I know what arthritis is" allows "what" to represent something like "painful" ("Arthritis is painful" is what we usually say, not "Painful is arthritis"), but "I know what is arthritis" requires "what" to represent something more specific, such as "this painful condition" (We can say "This painful condition is arthritis"). The less specific the actual referent of "what", the less likely it is to be the subject and the less likely is the word order "I know what is arthritis."


----------



## Maître Capello

A few comments:

In a relative clause, _qui_ is always the subject, while _que_  is always the object or predicate. See also the thread FR: qui / que / dont.
To decide which is appropriate between _qui_ and _que_, it is  usually a good idea to change the relative clause to a standalone  sentence.
In _ce qui_ or _ce que_, the antecedent of the relative clause is _ce_. It refers to a phrase, thing or concept, which depends on context.
In relative clauses starting with _que_, you can optionally invert the subject and verb. See also FR: Inversion sujet-verbe dans les propositions relatives (introduites par que, dont, où)

_L'arthrite est une inflammation des articulations_. → The definition is the predicate, so you should use _que_: _Je sais ce *que* l'arthrite est._ = _Je sais ce *qu'*est l'arthrite._ (_Ce_ refers to the definition of arthritis.)


----------



## janpol

On peut rencontrer des phrases qui sont pertinentes aussi bien avec "que" qu'avec "qui' :

Ce sont des complaintes *que *chantent les amoureux de la poésie. 
Ce sont des complaintes* qui *chantent les amoureux de la poésie.

Il y a là une chaumière *qui* cache un bosquet.
Il y a là une chaumière* que *cache un bosquet.


----------



## Maître Capello

Elles sont certes pertinentes, mais elles ne sont pas interchangeables, n'ayant pas le même sens.

Je ne trouve en outre pas d'exemple convaincant avec _*ce* qui_, _*ce* que_, sujet de ce fil…


----------



## Kleu

I sometimes get confused when to use ce dont instead of ce que/ce qui.  I have 3 sentences for which I had to choose and I believe that all three require ce dont (or maybe the teacher is tricking us).     Est-ce que c'est vrai, ce dont ils parlent?   Des bonnes notes, ce dont m'inquiète.   je vais vous envoyer tout ce dont vous avez besoin.

Merci.


----------



## Itisi

Est-ce que c'est vrai, ce dont ils parlent? 
Des bonnes notes, ce dont m'inquiète.  ce qui m'inquiète
Je vais vous envoyer tout ce dont vous avez besoin.


----------



## lamy08

Ce dont s'emploie après des verbes + *de: *se souvenir de qqch, s'inquiéter de qqch, parler de qqch, etc.
Vos 3 exemples sont bons, sauf: ce dont *je *m'inquiète.


----------



## Kleu

Do you mean that it is " Des bonnes notes, ce dont je m'inquiète"?  Or is it Des bonnes notes, ce qui m'inquiète (as per itisi).


----------



## Itisi

You left the 'je' out, that is why I said 'ce qui m'inquiète.  With the 'je', yes, it's 'ce dont je m'inquiète.


----------



## Kleu

Does it make any sense without the Je?


----------



## Itisi

Edit

If you mean 'ce qui m'inquiète', yes, it does
If you mean 'ce dont je m'inquiète', no, it doesn't.


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

The second example doesn't really make sense because it's not a complete sentence. Literally, it amounts to saying "Good grades, which I'm worried about." 

_...*ce dont* je m'inquiète_. → _...*which *I'm worrying *about*._
The verb is "s'inquiéter de quelque chose" (= to worry about something).

_...*ce qui* m'inquiète._ → _...*what *worries me._
The verb is "inquiéter quelqu'un" (= to worry somebody).​


----------



## lamy08

On the other hand it doesn't make much sense to be worried about good notes....


----------



## Itisi

I think it's meant to be humorous!


----------



## pizzazzman2000

Hello experts,
I was listening to a news clip today, and I came across the following excerpt:
"Les conditions de détention en Égypte doivent être respectées ! C'est *ce que* martèle Paris après la mort d'un jeune égyptien en prison le week-end dernier."

I am confused by the use of "CE QUE". Based on what I learnt in grammar, when you are replacing the *subject *of the next sentence, one needs to use _CE QUI. _
In other words, I believe the correct form of the 2nd sentence should be:
"C'est _*ce qui*_ martèle Paris après la mort d'un jeune égyptien en prison le week-end dernier."

Can someone please explain why they have used CE QUE instead?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## H-406

Hello,

Let's break the sentence down.
1. _C'est _= It is
it = _(le fait que) les conditions de détention..._
2. _ce que_ = that which (object, not subject)
3. _martèle Paris_ = Paris is the subject of the verb _marteler_. The subject and verb can be swapped around in this construction. I'm guessing that's what had you confused.
_"Le fait que les conditions..."_ (1) is the object of _marteler_, not its subject. Hence the use of _ce que_.

It is the point that Paris (the government in Paris? a Paris-based NGO? I'm not sure) is trying to hammer home.


----------



## Maître Capello

H-406 said:


> 2. _ce que_ = that which (object, not subject)


Only literally. In standard English you would rather say _what_.

@pizzazzman2000: You were probably confused by the subject-verb inversion. The difference is as follows.
_C'est *ce que* martèle X = C'est *ce que* X martèle_ = That's *what* X is hammering. (_ce qu*e*_/"what" is the direct object; X is the subject of the relative clause)
_C'est *ce qui* martèle X_ = That's *what* is hammering X. (_ce qu*i*_/"what" is the subject; X is the direct object of the relative clause)

*Moderator note:* The off-topic discusion about _that which_ vs. _what_ has been moved to the relevant thread.


----------

